# my next project.



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I have recently purchased a e350 box van with all the side tool boxes and internal storage space i could need, well until i out grow this one.

I have come up with a design to have my jetter mounted kerb side in some of the tool boxes and the storage tank inside the box van near the cab (front of the truck) i have already taken my jetter of the trailer and serviced the two gx390 lumps ready and i have purchased two brand new cat pumps for the things and some new nozzles.

i will post pics as im going through the build i promise.. just hang in there as im also in the process of moving house.

there is a few things i have learned about jetting over the last year or so since i have owned the thing.

DON'T ever under charge just to get the unit working as when it comes to service and new nozzles etc you will get burned fast with the cost.

I always offer the service at $$$ and never move from that price, it is what it is.....:thumbsup:

My trailer unit i built last year served me well but now its time to make those adjustments i need to make the thing work easier for me.

The box van i bought was one of those bright yellow one hour heat and air service units so its already set up at most for my needs and i got a great deal on it :thumbup:

I will take the pics with my ipad as i go through the build and upload straight away.

Do any of you guys know anyone who could print me up some vinyl stickers of a toilet with someone sat on it.. lol

Im going to put one on the front doors so it looks like your sat on the toilt when driving.... should turn heads...:laughing:


----------



## Clog Pro (Apr 2, 2012)

Funny funny idea about the sticker for the truck! Did you ever end up taking those photos? I'd love to see them!


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I have working, just need to take some pics and upload them.

Been so busy with work, its non stop at the minute. I finished my last call last night at 11.00 p.m and got home around 12.00 and was back out the door at 7.00 a.m.

My trouble is I don't know how to refuse money and if my van is not on my drive its earning money and I will grab everything while I can.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Be sure to post some pics of that. I've dissembled my first jetter also. Was taken too long to set up, I now run them as cart jetters. Having one mounted on a truck would be nice though, a lot easier than setting up the trailer.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I will take some pics this week end and post them.
If I get the chance before I will post them.

It does work very well in the truck I must say. 

Didn't take up to much room either.


----------

